# S-15 tail lights on a 240??



## KnightDrifter (Aug 8, 2004)

I was wondering if you can put on some S-15 tail lights on a 240. If so, where can I get them and how much.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

yes its possible. kazama has done it on their s14

it is a 100% custom fab job and will cost you probably around 8k just for the rear


----------



## KnightDrifter (Aug 8, 2004)

jeong said:


> yes its possible. kazama has done it on their s14
> 
> it is a 100% custom fab job and will cost you probably around 8k just for the rear


Dam..... That much! Thats out of the picture.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

jeong said:


> yes its possible. kazama has done it on their s14
> 
> it is a 100% custom fab job and will cost you probably around 8k just for the rear


Then some clown will rearend you the next day...


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Costs alot of money and looks like @$$!!! DO IT!!!


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

no reviving dead threads


----------



## Kyo Kusanagi (Nov 24, 2004)

KnightDrifter said:


> I was wondering if you can put on some S-15 tail lights on a 240. If so, where can I get them and how much.


I like the original, stay stock and do the S14 or S15 front end. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i wouldn't do it, but if you still want to just do a google search for S15 taillights.


----------

